# Rain Rot Solution?



## Wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

HI! I have been told that DAWN Antibacterial Dish washing soap will cure rain rot. I have never tried this myself but my neighbor did and it seemed to work well. I would really worry about drying them out though so be careful and make sure you get it off. Also head and shoulders shampoo. She used that as well. Hope these help you get rid of that pesky rain rot!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My best friend used to swear by Apple Cider Vinegar for rainrot- just poured it directly on the affected spots and scrubbed with a brush (note do not share the brushes!) She said it would clear it up in like, 4 days. I've never actually had rainrot on any of my horses so I haven't used this. Seems to me like it would burn though.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Mouthwash, Listerine or the cheap stuff

Nate


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My recipe for rain rot and other fungal infections: Take 5 gallons of water and add 1 cup of bleach, 1 cup of Betadine solution, and several big squirts of dishwashing liquid. 

With a soft brush, scrub the affected areas liberally with the solution and DO NOT rinse off.

Let it dry thoroughly before putting the horse back out. 

It only takes 2 or 3 applications for the fungus to be completely gone.

I've also used Listerine on itchy bug bites, which helps to dry them out and take away the itch.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

We just use banadine on the horses at the barn..they're quarantined in the bottom pasture with the run-in.
I thought it was odd though.  I was pretty sure banadine was only used for minor pain.. *shrugs* Apparently the vet said it was useful, so I'm not going to say anything as they're not my horses. ;-;


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you talking about banamine or Betadine? Those are two completely different things. 

I can't see where banamine would be helpful at all for getting rid of rain rot.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

None of my horses have it..ive just ran into a few horses that have in the past...ive always used MTG on them but that gets expensive...so just wondering what your guy's ideas are.... thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I read that listerine works and I would also use betadine


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Speed Racer-
my friend (who is in charge of te run-in and the horses down there) said banamine, but I was thinkig he might have gotten it a bit mixed up too. I mean, he's not the most knowledgable person when it comes to care (other than feeding, brushing and tacking) so it's probably possible that he said the wrong thing. That's probably why I was so confused..coz I came home afterwards and was like...what the hell is banamine going to do for rain rot?? lol
oh, and I apologize for spelling it as banadine, my touch pod thing thing thought that it'd be the right idea to "auto-correct" it. :#
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have 'auto correct' on my cell phone when I text, too. Pain in the ****!

So it's probably Betadine, then. Banamine would be pretty useless for rain rot.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Besides betadine, EQ Solutions Body Wash works well.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, listerine works good! Fill a bottle with half listerine and half water and spray it on there. My aunts gelding has a little bit of rain rot as well, that's what we use.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I know somebody that uses show sheen or Cowboy Magic detangle and shine to get rid of minor rain rot... not sure if it works though because I've never had a problem with rain rot.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses guys! Im definitely going to buy a bottle of listerine and keep it on hand...for those of you who have used it...about how long do you think before its cleared up?...
Also...i have used the Cowboy Magic Krudbuster and after one use i could tell a significant difference! expensive stuff, but worked wonders!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Tea tree oil. Best $9 I ever spent on my horse.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

I use MTG... works like a charm!! Last year my girl had a HORRIBLE case of rain rot and it was better in less than a week...


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I've used MTG for Hoover's back eating rainrot a couple years ago. Cleared him right up, but it stings, so the open spots I used tinactin first.

Listerine will help dry up the scabs. We also use Iodine or Aloedine shampoo.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Eqyss anti-fungal spray, then Desitin cream. Worked like a dream for my old girl.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

My vet recommended iodine- not the kind for cows, but the kind you can buy at Wal greens. He told me to put it on about twice a week and to take all my brushes and put them into a five gallon bucket with a little bit of bleach.... somewhere between two table spoons and a quarter cup, over night, then let those dry.

Worked like a charm

The guy who shipped my horse suggested bacon grease.... I did not try that.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Citrus said:


> The guy who shipped my horse suggested bacon grease.... I did not try that.


ROFL, I could just see the dogs following the horse around wanting to get a taste. :lol:

I think I'd have skipped that recommendation as well :lol:.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> My best friend used to swear by Apple Cider Vinegar for rainrot- just poured it directly on the affected spots and scrubbed with a brush (note do not share the brushes!) She said it would clear it up in like, 4 days. I've never actually had rainrot on any of my horses so I haven't used this. Seems to me like it would burn though.



Backing up the ACV it works wonders !!!!


----------



## evenakyta (May 9, 2010)

my pony had rain scald,,i used betadine,,fantastic,,,,unfortunatly you can no longer buy it in the uk anymore,,,,,,ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a shampoo that I have been using for years with great success. It is;

1/3 white vinegar (low Ph)
1/3 dish washing detergent (rinses out very easily)
1/3 cheap mouthwash (antiseptic)

Scrub horse with it and rinse. It makes the coat really shiny too.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Mane & Tail "Protect" Medicated Shampoo - scrub the scabs off while washing. Then spray once a day with the Mane & Tail "Protect" Antimicrobial Medicated Spray - gone in a few days. I like MTG - but it's so greasy, I think the M&T spray is just easier to use.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MTG has always worked for me. 

Please be careful when "scrubbing" the scabs off. It'll hurt like h*ll if you just pull them all off. I use the MTG to moisten it and soften it and you can slowly rub it off but I wouldn't just grab a comb and have at 'er. 

As per bacon grease - I've never used it before, never heard of it being used for rain rot but an old cowboy once told me it worked wonders for cuts that were producing proud flesh as the bacon grease attracted flies which then ate the proud flesh down. 
I don't know if it works or not but thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

When my OTTB got it, I washed his legs and put anti bacteria soap on his legs, I let the soap soak to help "soften" the scabs and went to graze him, groom, and what not. After that I gently scrubbed off some of the scabs and most of them came off easily. Now there were some that I just couldn't gently get off so I put MTG on it and came back on later day to work on it again. But if rain rot happens again im surely going to try these other ways


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I found a soap called "Hibiclens" at my pharmacy. Walmart sells it, Walgreens, CVS. It's a pink soap in a bluish-green bottle. It's an antimicrobial surgical soap, and I used it every other day... wet my gelding, lathered the soap, waited 5 minutes, rinsed well, 3 treatments, and within 10 days it was gone.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Vetericyn of course thats not a homemade remedy but it works


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I have used M-T-G, EQ Solutions soap, and athlete's foot spray. They all work. The M-T-G is expensive and greasy. The EQ Solutions soap is expensive, but it's also very easy to use and works very well on all types of fungus if you follow package directions.


----------

